# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  nhờ các bác dạy em cách chỉnh sửa file phim với

## guitarandien

dạ em chào các bác .... em hiện giờ có giữ 1 số lượng lớn phim file .avi nhưng muốn chỉnh sửa biên tập lại mà không biết làm thế nào cả ... nói là biên tập cho oai chứ thực ra em chỉ muốn cắt bớt những đoạn không muốn xem đi thôi ... em đã thử mọi cách mà không được ...lên mạng google tra cứu thông tin,download phần mềm free về nhưng đều không được,cài xong khi open file lên nó cứ nói là không load được file ,sử dụng window media maker thì mất quá nhiều thời gian,mấy tiếng mới xong 1 phim mà khi xong thì dung lượng có khi còn nhiều hơn cả khi chưa làm,hơn nữa nó không save thành file .avi mà save thành file .wmv lên dung lượng lớn lắm.... các bác ơi có kinh nghiệm chỉ giùm em với .... em xin cám ơn ạ !:emlaugh:

----------


## hoanghaodl

bạn dùng thử tmpgenc xpress 4.7.3.292 retail , download ở đây:
http://www.mediafire.com/?wjiywd22gnl
http://rapidshare.com/files/260539413/huong_dan_bang_file_pdf.rar

----------


## thangvigreenland

cái này thì có nhiều chương trình hay lắm bạn lên google thì không thiếu
bạn đã bao giờ dùng ultra video splitter 1 phần mềm cắt phim tiện lợi nhất hiện nay
đây là quảng cáo: hố trợ rất nhiều định dạng video như avi, divx, xvid, mpeg, wmv, asf, rm, mov, 3gp, mp4. sử dụng phần mềm phát video lèm theo, bạn có thể cắt đoạn video ra và lưu chúng thành các định dạng avi, divx, mpeg, vcd, svcd, dvd, wmv.


cách sử dụng ultra video splitter cũng cực kỳ dễ dàng. nhấp vào nút “open” để chọn file video cần cắt, sử dụng thanh trượt để đi đến đầu đoạn video cần cắt và nhấp vào nút “mark start point” để đánh dấu đầu đoạn video, sau đó chuyển thanh trượt đến cuối đoạn video cần cắt và nhấp vào nút “mark end point” để đánh dấu điểm cuối cần cắt, lựa chọn định dạng xuất, dài rộng của khung hình, tốc độ thể hiện khung hình/giây và cuối cùng là nhấp vào nút “split” để hoàn tất quá trình cắt. ultra video splitter sẽ tự động đặt tên và lưu file video vừa cắt xong vào thư mục của file video gốc.
bạn bấm vào *đây* để down
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## ngobaolac

cái này bạn có thể vào đây mà download chương trình này về cài rồi chỉnh sửa dễ lắm.chúc thành công!

----------


## ctthutrang85

movavi video suite nguồn: vndownload.org các bạn nào đã yêu thích chỉnh sữa video clip không thể nào không cài qua bộ sưu tập video đa năng trọn gói là *movavi video suite*. phần mềm này rất thích hợp cho mọi việc chế tác video tại nhà, dành cho cả 2 giới tài từ và thật chuyên nghiệp. movavi video suite gồm 6 công cụ như hình trên, dễ dàng chuyển qua lại với nhau để hoàn thành những tác vụ khác nhau về video.

*các tính năng chính:*

chuyển đổi video từ định dạng này sang một thứ khác, trích xuất dvd, chuyển đổi từ video và dvd để xài cho ipod, pda, psp, điện thoại di động, lưu hình ảnh tỉnh từ phim, trích xuất riêng phần nhạc trong dvd.bắt lấy video : giúp bạn bắt video từ máy quay phim dv, webcam và lưu lại trong máy tính với dạng avi biên tập video: có nhiều công cụ cải thiện chất lượng file video clip tốt nhất, sửa chữa lại các đoạn video hư hay thêm vào các hiệu ứng nhân tạo(artificial effects).cắt video : tách từ video clip ra, hay cắt ra nhiều đoạn nhỏ. kỹ thuật cắt video này quá siêu vì bạn khỏi phải nén lại lần nữa(recompression) với avi và mpeg.thông điệp video: tạo bưu thiếp video cho bạn bè và gia đình. có thể tạo những thiếp chào mừng cá nhân dành cho các dịp lễ đặc biệt gừi qua mail hay đưa lên blog.tạo ra cd\dvd : tạo , hoặc cần ghi ra đĩa audio cd và dvd cả màn ảnh rộng. sao chép, nhân bản (clone) dvd video.nếu bạn chưa quen nhiều về cách biên tập file video (còn là amateur), bạn nên tải về file pdf hướng dẫn cùng với file cài đặt của nó vào khoảng 53. 5mb. phải đọc thật kỹ phần trợ giúp này trước tiên để biết sử dụng thành thạo mọi công cụ, không bị mắc lỗi.

*i) cấu hình máy tối thiểu*

cài sẵn windows 2000 hay xp.cpu intel, amd tối thiểu là 1ghz.card màn hình phải cho ra độ phân giải ít nhất 800x600 và 128mb ram.đĩa cứng phải trống từ 1gb để cài, chứa file tạm, hay để ghi ra dvd phải là 5gb.*ii) những nét thật xuất sắc của bô sưu tập video movavi video suite 45, có thể kể ra như sau:*

*1) convert video cd\dvd (chuyển đổi mọi loại dạng video)*

cực nhanh, hoặc trích xuất (ripper) từ đĩa dvd: nó hỗ trợ mọi loại dạng file video, đi từ avi (divx, xvid), dvd, vob, ifo, mpeg, mpeg4 (ipod, psp, mp4), 3gpp, 3gpp2, qua mov, wmv, asf, rm, mp3, wav.hỗ trợ dạng nhập:avi, mpeg, mpeg4 (ipod, psp, mp4), 3gpp, 3gpp2, mov, dvd, ifo, vob, dat, wmv, asf,...hổ trợ dạng xuất: flv (mới), avi, mpeg (dvd, vcd, svcd), mpeg4 (ipod, psp, mp4), 3gpp, 3gpp2, wmv, rm, mp3, wav, wma,...trích xuất video và xem lại đoạn phim mình ưa thích trên máy tính, ipod,psp, pda: cứ để đĩa dvd vào ổ dvdrom và ấn vào convert nó sẽ làm rip nguyên đĩa (full disk).chọn lựa và chuyển đổi nhiều đoạn từ phim dài hay dvd . chuyển đổi bằng file batch làm một lượt hàng chục file video với một cú nhấp.nối lại (join) video ở nhiều định dạng khác nhau thành một file video dài, gặp đoạn nào hư tự động nó sẽ bỏ qua, không làm.trích xuất riêng phần nhạc trong bất cứ file video hay dvd nào, lưu với dạng thông dụng mp3, wav, wma. dùng thanh tìm kiếm (seek slider) để đánh dấu đoạn nhạc mình ưa thích lưu lại để nghe trong ipod, pda hay điện thoại di độnglưu lại những hình ảnh ở dạng tỉnh (still) đẹp nhất mình ưa thích từ video hay dvd hay tạo ra một sưu tập hình thật độc đáo mà bạn không cần bấm máy gì cả, movavi sẽ làm thay bạn tất cả: hãy bắt lấy các khuôn hình (frames) với file video nào đã có và dùng gallery features bắt lấy các khuôn hình tự động hàng loạt . sau đó, chỉ cần lưu lại các hình dạng tỉnh (still) ở bất cứ định dạng nào.*2) capture video (bắt lấy các video clip từ máy quay phim, dvd player, cả webcam của bạn) vào máy tính*

với webcam, bạn có thể vừa bắt vừa lưu lại cùng lúc cho đở mất thời gian với máy quay phim,bạn còn có thể quay trở lại (rewind) và xem thừ, lưu lại ngay trong movavi khỏi cần đến các nút của máy quay.có được mọi loại dạng phim video trong nháy mắt: lưu video từ băng mini dv, dvd, đĩa cứng ra dạng để xem trong ipod, psp hay cả điện thoại di động. bạn không cần lưu ý gì về dạng file video nào cả, chỉ cần add (thêm vào) video hay dvd chọn nguồn làm(target device) ra ở mọi công cụ di động nào như pda, ipod.. chỉ cần ấn nút convert là nó làm ngay.*3) biên tập lại các file video (edit)*

nhiều phong cách thật mới của movavi sẽ làm tăng giá trị file video làm ra sau cùng: hãy dùng ngay các bộ lọc tự động (filters) của nó như là auto contrast (tương phản), auto saturation (bảo hoà), auto white balance (sáng tối).những hiệu ứng đặc biệt(special effects) như là mosaic, add noise, posterize, diffuse, grayscale, and invert, chỉ với một cú nhấp chuột là xong.bạn cũng có thể xem trước ngay kết quả làm ra ở thời gian thực trong cừa sổ chính bằng màn hình chia đôi(split) .muốn có dạng phim giả tưởng, siêu thực ư, hoặc cả film trắng đen xưa từ những năm 30 ? bạn cứ việc chọn lại theo ý thích của mình, hãy chọn vào magic enhance để cải biên lại file video mình thích vào bất cứ lúc nào.*4) split video (cắt xén) với công cụ nằm ở ngay ngón tay bạn* 
làm file video này dài ra hay ngắn lại là tuỳ ý bạn thôi.việc cắt nhỏ lại thành nhiều đoạn có thể làm hoàn toàn tự động(theo kích thước , thời gian) hay làm bằng tay. những kỹ thuật quá siêu của movavi là dù video ở dạng avi hay mpeg tất cả đều không phải nén trở lại (re-compression), không mất chất lượng nguyên thuỷ với tốc độ khá cao.cắt file video đủ loại dạng avi, mpeg, dvd, ifo, vob, mpeg4 (ipod, psp, mp4), 3gpp, 3gpp2, mov, asf, wmv ra 3 dạng chính là avi, mpeg, wmv nhanh gấp 5 lần so với các cách làm thông thường.*5) video message (tạo ra một bưu thiếp video)*

có thêm lời chào mừng thật đặc biệt của chính bạn . như thế , bạn tự coi mình là một nhà sản xuất và cả quay phimbắt lấy video clip với máy quay, hay điện thoại di động hay dùng cách bắt video từ webcam qua cổng usb.kế đó đóng gói vào một hình mẫu(template) nào đó, thêm vào một vài câu chào mừng của chính bạn và nó tự động chuyển thành một bưu thiếp video có thể gừi qua mail hay vào trang blog nào đó. bạn và mọi người gia đình của bạn sẽ vô cùng thán phục với kết quả thật tuyệt như vậy.*6) burn to cd\dvd (ghi ra đĩa hay chia sẻ cùng bạn bè dvd hoặc cd)*

không có gì dễ hơn với bộ sưu tập movavi khi bạn cần tạo ra 1 đĩa cd audio, phim dvd màn ảnh rộng(widescreen) hay sao lưu chỉ là dữ liệu(data) vào cd\dvd.ghi dữ liệu vào cd\ dvd, cứ chọn vào data và kéo files từ windows explorer vào cừa sổ chính, chọn loại đĩa nào: cd\dvd ấn start, là nó bắt đầu ghi.ghi ra đĩa cd audio, chọn vào audio . cứ chọn file mp3 hay wav kéo vào và ấn start.ghi đĩa svcd, dvd, lựa video hệ pal, ntsc đều có nút tuỳ chọnsao chép đĩa (diskcopy), chọn vào copy và khi thấy đúng là 1 đĩa dvd video nó sẽ làm ngay.các bạn có thể download tại đây

----------

